# So long, Farewell, Auf Wiedersehen...



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well thought I'd say a kinda "thank you" and "good bye"

Some of you ladies have been with me from the start of clomid  and it pains me to have to say "au revoir" and move on from being a clomid chick to an ivf bird 

I know I've been a bit of an honorary member for few months now but feel the time has come to move on...difficult as it may be as I've forged some wonderful "cyber" friendships 

The hospital called today to give us some "approximate" dates...I start DR (downregging starting cd21) about 29 March (assuming 30 day cycle which is my usual)...then if I respond fine to the drugs then ET (egg collection) will be 25 April & EC (embryo transfer) will be 27/28 April.

Not sure how to feel at moment...wish we could just be starting now...trying to stay positive but still scared, nervous etc. Never thought we'd get this far...ovulate naturally without meds but embies just don't stick (6mths clomid to "boost")...step dad always said I need some extra special "super glue" so fingers crossed this is what ivf will give us. 

I know it sounds silly but I have couple of omens about the dates...I had planned to take those dates off work (EC/ET) cos my friend is having her 2nd baby...due 28 April...and I'm her first daughters god mum...so was thinking one baby out, one baby in (if you know what I mean   )...also, when I had termination 15 yrs ago & last (2nd) early mc was approx same dates (give/take few days) so again maybe its meant to be...and it was also approx date my mum conceived with me   I know I shouldn't look into things so much but can't help but see positive omens...and my mum keeps telling me "the power of positive thoughts !!"

Anyway, really just wanted to say thanks sooooo much for being such wonderful ladies offering so much support when you, yourselves are going through difficult times...I truely appreciate everything  I'll still be "popping" in...and I'll still be coming along to the "clomid girls gathering" (if I'm still allowed   ) in March but think its time I moved on (not sure if I can but have to try wean myself off the clomid board !!!)

We have our final appt on March 15 so just before the meet/drinks in Stratford...Gareth will be giving me the jabs & he's convinced he doesn't need to be shown...I just told him I'd get a dart board tattooed on my @rse & he could through the needles at me !!!! 

Well, wishing each & every one of you all the luck in the world...and again, thanks so much for being there through my clomid months....

Good luck & take care
     

Natasha


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

All the luck in the world. I hope you get your


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I've only know you for a short while but when I started taking clomid I found your advise excellant,  I wish you every luck in the world with your IVF and send you lots of   vibes.

Good luck and may all your dreams come true.

Love Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw, Natasha, Bless you hun. I really hate goodbyes, so I'm not going to say it! I'll be seeing you on 18th March, and I hope that you'll still pop in and see us from time to time to let us know your progress. How exciting to be starting so soon. I wish you all the luck in the world for your   honey, you really do deserve to be parents.

I'm going to be an honerary clomid chick myself from next cycle, as Cons told me to stop taking it.

Lots of love
Kerry
xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish you loads of luck Natasha, we will all be watching out for your BFP on the other boards.

Take care and I really hope it all goes very smoothly.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck Minxy thanks for all your help!!


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Wishing you loads of luck Natasha with the IVF. Those dates seem fatefull and i believe in fate!
Thanks for all your advice on the clomid board. Hope you get a BFP real soon
Petal pie xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Natasha,

Please don't disappear completely - your advice is so helpful, as is your fantastic support. You have helped me so much both through endo and now Clomid.

I wish you all the luck in the world with the IVF     

I know exactly what you mean about dates etc.. as you know I concieved on Valentines day last year and it ended up in ectopic. Ovulated yesterday and planned to go for the BMS all night. As it turned out Nige, bless couldnt quite cum to the end.... i you know what i mean and i was annoyed, but this morning he said maybe its better we didnt cos of the bad luck last V day ??!  so, i know what you mean (got him this morn though     )

Well, thinking of you and keep in touch ok,   you little rock you!!!    Jo xxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Please will you stay in touch with us Minxy, you are always so kind and give excellent advice.

I may be joining you soon on the IVF thread as my clomid is coming to an end and I don't fancy IUI.  Am going to push for it at my next meeting with consultant.

Good luck - I am amazed at how quickly you'll be starting.

Let us know how it goes - I want to know every detail!!!

Lou x x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Good luck minxy.  Hopefully we will still see you around, you have been an asset to the boards, so imformative and helpful.  Hope all your dreams come true     
Strawbs xxxxxxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Best of luck for the future and I hope the treatment is successful and you get a BFP.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Minxy 

i wish you all the luck in the world for your upcoming cycle 
Please dont go completely from here, your help and advice to me and the others has been amazing 
Its not always easy for me to keep an eye on every clomid thread , but i knew you would give greart advice to whoever needed it 
So guess im trying to say PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE continue to give the support and advice that you can 

masses of  to you

suzie xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Minxy .... just wanted to say 'see you later' ... as it'll be hard to imagine that you'll be gone from here for good. I echo all the comments about your generous advice -- you really know your stuff and you are always willing to share it. I myself have tried IVF, so if I can return the compliment in any way, just ask.  

I really do wish you the very best of luck on your treatment, and hope you get your heart's desire. Sending lots of love and luck your way.

Jaffa
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Natasha

good Luck with the IVF... I so hope it works for you.  You've been great on the clomid threads.. always giving everyone lots of useful advice and support   .

Perhaps I'll catch up with you on the IVF threads... we're just waiting for our dates at ARGC (I've taken my last   pill).

Take care and let us know how you get on.

Karen x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Minxy

I wish you all the luck in the world with IVF you so deserve it.  You have been absolutely wonderful with all the advise you give on this board, so please don't go too far away.

Good luck with everything.

Bev xx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Natasha, good luck with the IVF I hope that you get your BFP real soon.

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no natasha   
Like Kerry, I'm not saying bye bye.  I really hope you will be around, if not all the time, but every now and then.  It wouldn't feel right you not being here.

Firstly, I wish you all the luck in the World for your IVF, I probably won't be far behind you   I believe in fate and your dates sound like a good omen to me. stay positive hunny its half the battle, I know you can do this.

Secondly, from the bottom of my heart, or should that be from the bottom of my uterus    thank you  so much for all your help, support and understanding.  You have helped me so many times and I hope I offered some in return.

Do keep us posted on how you are doing, I understand your reasons as you need to focus on the next stage of your journey.

Take care and we will see you soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank yo natasha for your help and being so friendly. you were one of the first to rely to me when i joined and have put so many of my queries at ease. I really hope that the IVF works for you- it may seem ages away, but it will come around soon.I'm sure you'll be in the best hands and they won't stop until they get you pg(which hopefully won't be very long). Stay  

Good luck and all the best xxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Minxy, I'm not a regular on here but wanted to say thanks for all the advice you've given me, and also to wish you all the luck in the world with IVF.  I've got a feeling in my bones you'll be getting a BFP very soon!

Thanks again

Loubie xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha,

Like the others can't really say goodbye  .  Your advice has been great and I wish you all the luck with IVF  

Stay in touch and will see you on 18th March.

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww ladies, thanks so much for your kind words & well wishes...means alot to me & of course I'll still be popping in to see how you're all doing...keeping my fingers & toes crossed for lots more clomid BFP's  It truely is amazing the kind of support found on this board...look at me, getting all mushy now  

Oh, and I'm feeling bit bad but I won't be able to make it to the clomid girls tour in March now...I'm so so sorry...was really looking forward to it but we've realised that with everythng we got to pay out, as well as getting the drugs as well as Gareths birthday we just can't afford it...bit of a feable excuse I know but hope you ladies will understand...and maybe if you have another "meet" then I can come along to that 

Wishing you all the luck in the world   
Take care hunnies

Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Minxy

This isn't goodbye - it's just au revoir

LIke the others have said - you've been a wonderful source of support and most of all useful tips/advice on life as a 'clomid chick' and remember once a 'clomid chick' always a 'clomid chick'

I don't know what I'd have done without you in those early days - not knowing my af from my lp and as for helping to find the 'high positioning' of the 'you know what!'    

Wishing you and Gareth all the best of luck in the world with your IVF - and I hope it brings you that much deserved bfp!!  ( you never know - some of us may be joining you 'on the other side' soon - this is prob my last month on the   pills too!!)



S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Love and luck to a very special lady


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Natasha

just seen this, ................ wishing you all the luck in the world ! 

Thank you for all your lovely messages full of advise - i've only been a memeber a few weeks but you are always so quick to respond and a mountain of knowledge, 

I really hope those dates are fate and this will be it !   

Thank you so much Natasha   

Sara xx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh its really sad you are going , but I know you will take to the IVF board all that knowllege, and you can start researching a different angle now ( you should do a degree in pregnancies! or lack of them!)I have valued you loads Thanx, as my acupuncture lady said you are tring "to plant a litte seed so fertalise the soil well" don't that sound lovley, shame we wont meet in march, we can all hopfully have a mothers meeting next year Go Girl Love Jo x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Minxy I'm really going to miss you - you have contributed so much to this board and I will miss your expert advice - please keep visiting and let us all know how you get on

Best wishes and baby dust for the future

Alison


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

TTFN Natasha

Thanks for all your advice and support.  You so deserve a BFP so wishing you tonnes and tonnes of  

Let us know how you are getting on.

Take care 
Vik


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

All the best to you Minxy, we sure will miss you on here, youve been a wonderful support.

At least now, when I start my IVF end of 06 beginning of 07 I will know where to turn for some help!

Please keep us posted from time to time, our thoughts are with you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy
Only just seen this as I haven't been around much the last couple of days just wanted to say  for all your help and advice since I have been here and good luck for the IVF keep us posted on what happens.....

I understand why you are not coming to the meet but am still a little   but I would do the same in your situation.

Hugs 
Sarah


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Natasha

I've just popped on here and seen your post and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, you were such a support to me when I was on here as my cycle bud  

Really hope you get your well deserved BFP soon  

Niki x


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

bye for now minxy - wishing you and Gareth all the luck you deserve.  You have been very helpful and supportive more than you will know.  
Take Care
Tracey x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Dearest Natasha

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, you have been so supportive and kind to me on this board and I really appreciate all your words of wisdom. You and DH deserve for your dreams to come true and I'm sure they will. I will be keeping a little eye on you on the IVF board to see how you're doing............

Lots and lots of love and  

Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

